# *.war-Archiv erzeugen



## kwonilchang (30. Sep 2010)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mein Webprojekt als *.war-Archiv exportieren. Hab schon eine kleine Anleitung für ein Ant-Skript gefunden, bekomm das aber nicht hin. Muss ich Ant benutzen? Wie kann man (evtl. direkt im Eclipse) ein *.war-Archiv erstellen?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Atze (30. Sep 2010)

Let me google that for you


----------



## kwonilchang (30. Sep 2010)

Hallo Atze!

Danke fürs googlen. Das Problem ist aber nicht, dass ich nichts finden kann, sondern dass es nicht funktioniert. Wie gesagt, das mit Ant bekomm ich nicht hin. Über Export/War-File kann ich zwar eine Datei xyz.war erstellen, die lässt sich aber nicht mehr zurück in Eclipse importieren.

Muss ich da vorher irgendwas an den Properties ändern? 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Atze (30. Sep 2010)

mit ant hab ich leider nicht so die erfahrungen, aber einer hier bestimmt!


----------



## mvitz (30. Sep 2010)

kwonilchang hat gesagt.:


> ...
> Über Export/War-File kann ich zwar eine Datei xyz.war erstellen, die lässt sich aber nicht mehr zurück in Eclipse importieren.
> ...



Ein WAR File ist ja auch nicht dazu gedacht in Eclipse importiert zu werden. Wenn du das Projekt exportieren möchtest, solltest du das über Export --> General --> Project Archive machen. Wenn du wirklich ein WAR brauchst, um dies auf einen Server zu deployen, dann kannst du halt Export --> WAR nutzen.


----------

